# Assassin's Creed Odyssey: Benchmark Performance Analysis



## W1zzard (Oct 4, 2018)

Assasin's Creed Odyssey is this year's version of the epic series and takes you to ancient Greece. We tested the game at 1080p, 1440p and 4K using a large selection of graphics cards, including the RTX 2080 and RTX 2080 Ti. We also investigated VRAM requirements and CPU performance scaling.

*Show full review*


----------



## HD64G (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks for the test @W1zzard ! I like the setting being a Greek but I cannot deny the -now classical- unoptimised character of the game engine which is very usual for years now since the ac unity. As for the VRAM usage, I suggest you try again with let's say an RX580 8GB to make sure if the game asks for the same VRAM when the GPU has less than the tested one (mosts games behave that way caching the VRAM even when not needed).


----------



## kastriot (Oct 4, 2018)

It's a crap son..(Beneath the steel sky!)


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 4, 2018)

2080Ti was heavily promoted as 4K ready. 4K my arse. 
Oh, I almost completely forgot the word "ready".


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 4, 2018)

HD64G said:


> if the game asks for the same VRAM when the GPU


The performance hit for cards with less than 8 GB is very pronounced and can only be explained by the lack of VRAM


----------



## swirl09 (Oct 4, 2018)

DLSS would be very welcome here.


----------



## jabbadap (Oct 4, 2018)

Does it still have that same very cpu heavy DRM crap as origins had?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks for the tests @W1zzard! 

My problem is the whole premise of the game.  Virtually every facet of the whole assassin mythos had its beginnings and was explained in Origins, because well, it was the origin.  The rest of the quirks of the series came after.

Going earlier in history with Odyssey is merely a cash-grab by using the AC title.


----------



## M2B (Oct 4, 2018)

SIGSEGV said:


> 2080Ti was heavily promoted as 4K ready. 4K my arse.
> Oh, I almost completely forgot the word "ready".



AMD's fastest GPU in history can't even manage average 60FPS at 1080p and you are complaining about 2080Ti's 4K performance?

just turning down the volumetric clouds from highest to medium which is just a waste of GPU Resourses will give you a +40% FPS boost and everything else on max, then 4K will be "ready"


----------



## Razrback16 (Oct 4, 2018)

Ya, very poorly optimized IMO. Completely unacceptable that a game that demanding doesn't have multi GPU support. Will definitely not buy this one.


----------



## Gasaraki (Oct 4, 2018)

M2B said:


> AMD's fastest GPU in history can't even manage average 60FPS at 1080p and you are complaining about 2080Ti's 4K performance?
> 
> just turning down the volumetric clouds from highest to medium which is just a waste of GPU Resourses will give you a +40% FPS boost and everything else on max, then 4K will be "ready"



Yeah, that comment makes no sense. What normal person with a brain would say stuff like that. It's the fastest card out now, nVidia can't know what games you run at what settings.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 4, 2018)

M2B said:


> AMD's fastest GPU in history can't even manage average 60FPS at 1080p and you are complaining about 2080Ti's 4K performance?
> 
> just turning down the volumetric clouds from highest to medium which is just a waste of GPU Resourses will give you a +40% FPS boost and everything else on max, then 4K will be "ready"



did I mention about AMD?
I was criticizing the performance of 2080Ti, triggered much?



Gasaraki said:


> Yeah, that comment makes no sense. What normal person with a brain would say stuff like that. It's the fastest card out now, nVidia can't know what games you run at what settings.



meh..


----------



## Manu_PT (Oct 4, 2018)

If a gpu costs 1300€ and cant run a game at locked 60fps maxed out, ofc we gonna make fun of it.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Oct 4, 2018)

Heavily DRM laced? 2080Ti can't break 90fps...wtf?


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 4, 2018)

SIGSEGV said:


> did I mention about AMD?



Fanboys can't help themselves , performance is dog shit regardless though.


----------



## Basard (Oct 4, 2018)

Could we maybe get "Ultra" and "Acceptable" settings tested?  GTA V looks just fine on lower settings, for instance, and uses less than 3GB of VRAM on the lower settings, making it playable on older or lower-end cards.


----------



## ExV6k (Oct 4, 2018)

Can someone explain the higher frame rates on a 4C/8T configuration than on 6C/12T (I'm assuming it's the same clock speed?).


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 4, 2018)

ExV6k said:


> Can someone explain the higher frame rates on a 4C/8T configuration than on 6C/12T (I'm assuming it's the same clock speed?).


I'd say random variation between runs


----------



## saikamaldoss (Oct 4, 2018)

I am not sure how you got 26 for Vega64. I have a 1800x and Vega64 Stock speed but unvolt and I am getting 45 to 36 and worst goes to 32 at 4K everything maxed out. I have the latest driver.


----------



## Nkd (Oct 5, 2018)

Manu_PT said:


> If a gpu costs 1300€ and cant run a game at locked 60fps maxed out, ofc we gonna make fun of it.



I absolutely  hate the pricing of gtx 2080ti. This is one game where you cant really blame any graphics card. I mean when you have games that look better and can easily run 1440p on vega 64 at ultra and then you have this game that is only pushing 43fps? ROFL! Something is really wrong with the engine. I mean its making a 1200 dollar card look worthless lol. This is one of those times where you blame an old unoptimized engine. I wouldn't run this thing on ultra on any cards. Run it very high and you will likely get decent FPS boost.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 5, 2018)

Lol, ubisoft is going backwards at an incredible rate here. Bravo.


----------



## HD64G (Oct 5, 2018)

saikamaldoss said:


> I am not sure how you got 26 for Vega64. I have a 1800x and Vega64 Stock speed but unvolt and I am getting 45 to 36 and worst goes to 32 at 4K everything maxed out. I have the latest driver.


Ryzen that much faster than i7? Or undervolting adding much performance? Only @W1zzard can test that to make it sure I guess...


----------



## metalfiber (Oct 5, 2018)

Playing it now and it's a real good game. If you need more performance hit the cloud settings first it's a hog.


----------



## Recus (Oct 5, 2018)

SIGSEGV said:


> 2080Ti was heavily promoted as 4K ready. 4K my arse.
> Oh, I almost completely forgot the word "ready".



AMD sponsored games are promoted as excellent performance games. So what happened? What AMD black boxes were used?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 5, 2018)

Recus said:


> AMD sponsored games are promoted as excellent performance games. So what happened? What AMD black boxes were used?



dunno, why you asked me? do I look like AMD's employee or developer team?
got triggered also?



TheGuruStud said:


> Lol, ubisoft is going backwards at an incredible rate here. Bravo.


indeed, and I didn't see anything special (in terms of graphical thingy) in this games except this games required a tremendous amount of GPU power and VRAM.  /facepalm


----------



## notb (Oct 5, 2018)

Razrback16 said:


> Ya, very poorly optimized IMO. Completely unacceptable that a game that demanding doesn't have multi GPU support. Will definitely not buy this one.


Honestly, it looks like some people are offended, because they paid huge sums for best hardware available and a game can't be run on highest settings. 

Highest settings are too much for GPUs we have today, but won't be too much for GPUs we get in 1-2 years. Games are expected to "last" longer than GPUs, don't they? 

Actually it's not that bad either. The game will happily run on fairly pedestrian hardware once you limit some effects.
Look for a Xbox One S demo. The game looks fine despite console being weaker than GTX1050.

I miss the times when GPU reviews included settings a step below maximal. The difference is often hard to notice on screen, but takes away many fps.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 5, 2018)

Recus said:


> AMD sponsored games are promoted as excellent performance games. So what happened? What AMD black boxes were used?


As AMD games are usually well optimised. I should remember you that the AC series run like crap since at least Unity .

And yes, he is right, many were promoting the 2080Ti as the ultimate single card for 4K 60fps. Around the launch of the RTX series, there were 3 AAA games released: Forza Horizon 4, Shadow of the Tomb Raider and AC Odyssey. FH4 runs like heaven in most cards. In the NV sponsored SotTR, the 2080 Ti cannot manage even 60 fps average, in AC Odyssey, it's around 45. 2 out of the 3 games cannot average 60 fps, not to speak about fix 60 fps. But nice try from an unbiased user writing Intel in the CPU line and NV in the GPU line.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 5, 2018)

B-Real said:


> I should remember you that the AC series run like crap since at least Unity .


Really? Unity had issues the first year. Runs and plays fine now.   Syndicate ran great.  Origins also not only ran well it was the best looking yet, at the time.  The only deal was you were going to need a decent CPU to tackle the two levels of DRM.


----------



## raptori (Oct 6, 2018)

I appreciate the effort but for such game "Very high" benchmark and "High" is important too , since it's heavy performance hitter on Ultra.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Oct 6, 2018)

HD64G said:


> Ryzen that much faster than i7? Or undervolting adding much performance? Only @W1zzard can test that to make it sure I guess...



Yes that would be good if wiz’s can test it again. Coz I am not surly getting 26fps even with ini tweaking to max. But again, I am using 18.9.3 driver and why is he using a crappy 18.9.2 beta driver. That driver was horrible. I reverted back to 18.5 because of that crappy driver.


----------



## Salty_sandwich (Oct 6, 2018)

notb said:


> Actually it's not that bad either. The game will happily run on fairly pedestrian hardware once you limit some effects.
> Look for a Xbox One S demo. The game looks fine despite console being weaker than GTX1050.




I am still surprised how well my A10-5800k + 1050Ti runs games, for an APU (which a lot of people slag off saying APU's are total garbage) and low end graphics card things are all good for the low end user, if you tweak the game settings you will be surprised with what games you can play and how games have come quite away with graphics, so even on medium settings a lot of game look good and play well on low end systems.

For example even my low end setup will play forza 6 at 4k locked at 30 fps medium settings very well no issues or stuttering, when I was expecting a slide show I am more than happy with whats on offer at the low end lol


----------



## Prince Valiant (Oct 7, 2018)

Good thing it doesn't have RTX .


----------



## Razrback16 (Oct 8, 2018)

notb said:


> Honestly, it looks like some people are offended, because they paid huge sums for best hardware available and a game can't be run on highest settings.
> 
> Highest settings are too much for GPUs we have today, but won't be too much for GPUs we get in 1-2 years. Games are expected to "last" longer than GPUs, don't they?
> 
> ...



Some might be - I'm not so much offended personally as I am just surprised by the developer's decisions. I simply won't buy it due to lack of multi gpu support. I'll still play it via other means (likely at 1440p @ 60fps), but it's just asinine to release a game that even the brand new $1200 2080 Ti can't run steadily in 4k @ 60fps and decide not to implement multi GPU support.


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Oct 9, 2018)

Anyone tried running this with a 4670K or similar? I could not get Origins stable 60FPS with my system, CPU 100% in cities, GPU 60% at most. My guess this would be the same story?


----------



## notb (Oct 9, 2018)

Razrback16 said:


> Some might be - I'm not so much offended personally as I am just surprised by the developer's decisions. I simply won't buy it due to lack of multi gpu support. I'll still play it via other means (likely at 1440p @ 60fps), but it's just asinine to release a game that even the brand new $1200 2080 Ti can't run steadily in 4k @ 60fps and decide not to implement multi GPU support.


I think we're already way past the point where implementing multi-GPU costs more than the gain in revenue because of multi-GPU clients. Especially for such a mainstream title.

And again, the thing I've mentioned earlier.
Would it be more acceptable for you if this game was launched with lower requirements at a cost of (I'd imagine: slightly) lower image quality? Ubisoft could boost details in a future patch (like many MMORPG do).


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 9, 2018)

MasterPeace said:


> 45fps?
> Fake.


In the video the GPU isn't heated up properly. If it's cold from idle it'll boost higher for about 20 seconds and then drop clocks a bit


----------



## Razrback16 (Oct 9, 2018)

notb said:


> I think we're already way past the point where implementing multi-GPU costs more than the gain in revenue because of multi-GPU clients. Especially for such a mainstream title.
> 
> And again, the thing I've mentioned earlier.
> Would it be more acceptable for you if this game was launched with lower requirements at a cost of (I'd imagine: slightly) lower image quality? Ubisoft could boost details in a future patch (like many MMORPG do).



I think the money argument against implementing multi gpu support is rendered null and void when considering that Ubisoft continually implements multiple forms of DRM that don't prevent piracy. I can't even imagine what the licensing costs must be for Denuvo and VMProtect - they're clearly not worried about profit margin when implementing those DRMs since the games still get cracked - I know many folks who refuse to buy the games simply because Denuvo is present (I'm not one of them, but there are plenty of folks out there who are in that group). I'm sure implementing multi gpu support would be nowhere close to those licensing costs and you'd have another demographic who would like to buy the game, as well as being happier customers in general when they can play the game with better IQ settings and framerates. To me it really just comes down to are you taking care of your customers? And in Ubisoft's case here, and with AC Origins, for me, the answer is a solid no. And as a result I have to make the decision of whether to reward the developer for that with my money or not, and I simply choose not to. I'll play the game eventually just as I did with Origins, but literally the only two variables in play here are: a.) Does Ubisoft make any money off of me? and b.) What resolution do I play in?

To answer your 2nd bit, maybe a little, but I think they'd have to drop it quite a bit for me to be able to play it in 4k @ 60fps and having to reduce the image quality would be a pretty silly solution when technology exists to allow multiple GPUs to handle it, the developer just chooses not to implement it. If I could play it in 4k @ 60fps with everything cranked just (1) of my 1080 Ti cards, I'd go ahead and buy it though. Hopefully that answers your question.


----------



## F-man4 (Oct 13, 2018)

Any SLI data?


----------



## Razrback16 (Oct 14, 2018)

F-man4 said:


> Any SLI data?



SLI isn't supported in Odyssey (a key reason I'm not buying it).


----------



## Frutika007 (Jan 31, 2019)

The fanboyism in this comment thread is sickening.



SIGSEGV said:


> did I mention about AMD?
> I was criticizing the performance of 2080Ti, triggered much?
> 
> 
> ...



Did he say that you mentioned AMD? He is just pointing facts that even AMD's high end gpu can't get 60fps on 1080p even when this game is actually an AMD sponsored and optimized title. Then on what logic are you complaining about rtx 2080ti not getting 60fps on 4k? Yes the price of rtx 2080ti is absolutely absurd and anti-consumer. But it seems like you are forgetting all the cards on the table here. This game is simply too demanding to run on 4k. And there are hundreds of graphically beautiful games that run at 4k60fps+ with rtx 2080ti. One overly demanding game missing the mark doesn't make it '4k un-ready'. Nvidia can't do anything if a developer company forgets to optimize their game. I blame AMD in this case bcz they are the one's that collabed with ubisoft for this game's performance,not nvidia.


----------



## HD64G (Mar 18, 2019)

I just tried to load AC Odyssey on my PC and for both win7 on AMD 19.3.2 drivers and win7 on AMD 19.2.1 drivers I got crashes or BSOD. Stock settings for both CPU & GPU. Anyone else getting that behaviour in the latest version of the game?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Mar 18, 2019)

HD64G said:


> I just tried to load AC Odyssey on my PC and for both win7 on AMD 19.3.2 drivers and win7 on AMD 19.1.1 drivers I got crashes or BSOD. Stock settings for both CPU & GPU. Anyone else getting that behaviour in the latest version of the game?



Sounds normal for ubi.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 18, 2019)

TheGuruStud said:


> Sounds normal for ubi.


No it’s not normal.  This has been a fantastically stable game for the majority, and easily the best AC since II.

In fact, Ubi games on Uplay have been the most stable games for me for years.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Mar 18, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> No it’s not normal.  This has been a fantastically stable game for the majority, and easily the best AC since II.
> 
> In fact, Ubi games on Uplay have been the most stable games for me for years.



Yeah, sure, just like R6 Siege was till the last few updates lol. They can break it any time.

They're beyond incompetent to me.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 18, 2019)

Generalities based on your dislike of Ubi and predicated on one game are hardly useful.  I wouldn’t presume to make a comment about the stability or quality of Rainbow 6 unless I had played it. I recommend you do the same.


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 19, 2019)

Playing it right now with no issues at all. It's a system hog though.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 19, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> It's a system hog though.


That it is.


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 19, 2019)

Volumetric clouds is the biggest hog of all the settings. Like 10 FPS or more between very high and ultra.


----------



## Jeffredo (Mar 19, 2019)

I just got it as well.  With the benchmark on "Very High" my i5-4690k @ 4.7 Ghz with a GTX 1070 Ti (stock) on a 1920x1200 monitor got 69 FPS with a minimum of 40 FPS. I'm quite pleased with the performance on such an old CPU (albeit with a decent overclock).  On "High" I got 78 FPS. I only have a 60Hz monitor so these kind of results are fine.


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 20, 2019)

Jeffredo said:


> I just got it as well.  With the benchmark on "Very High" my i5-4690k @ 4.7 Ghz with a GTX 1070 Ti (stock) on a 1920x1200 monitor got 69 FPS with a minimum of 40 FPS. I'm quite pleased with the performance on such an old CPU (albeit with a decent overclock).  On "High" I got 78 FPS. I only have a 60Hz monitor so these kind of results are fine.



Yeah, that's real good. If i use the preset of Very High at 1440p i'm only getting an average of 68 fps in real time play. I cut off Death of Field, set Anti-Aliasing to low, cut Ambient Occusion to high and the main culprit those Volumetric clouds. Then you can set other settings to Ultra and resolution modifier to 120% and still see performance gain. This game likes to be tinkered with.


----------



## Jeffredo (Mar 20, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Yeah, that's real good. If i use the preset of Very High at 1440p i'm only getting an average of 68 fps in real time play. I cut off Death of Field, set Anti-Aliasing to low, cut Ambient Occusion to high and the main culprit those Volumetric clouds. Then you can set other settings to Ultra and resolution modifier to 120% and still see performance gain. This game likes to be tinkered with.
> 
> View attachment 119111


Wow, I'm shocked that overclocked i5-4690k with an EVGA GTX 1070 Ti FTW2 did that well by comparison with your much stronger CPU and GPU. I'm almost afraid to tinker with the settings! lol I also have an i7-4790k @ 4.6 Ghz in another PC. Let me pop the GTX 1070 Ti in it and run the benchmark. I'm curious to see how it does.


----------



## HD64G (Mar 21, 2019)

Just to update my issue with the constant game crashing, I tried almost every solution suggested in the forums about this problem (many people have the same one since the latest patch indifferently of the GPU brand), nothing fixed it. I opened a ticket in their support page yesterday and I am waiting to hear from them. I will post again with any news.


----------



## Jeffredo (Mar 21, 2019)

This game is hella weird. My i5-4690k @ 4.7 Ghz on an ASUS Z97 board with the GTX 1070 Ti now gets 72 FPS on the Very High preset.  My i7-4790k on an MSI Z97 board with the same GPU gets 49 FPS!!!.  When I run Time Spy on them the i7-4790k machine of course scores higher (about 800 points higher on the CPU).  Why? I've updated all its drivers, reset the motherboard, run a malware/virus scan - its still gets around 49 FPS while the i5-4690k runs almost 50% faster. SMH


----------



## HD64G (Mar 21, 2019)

Jeffredo said:


> This game is hella weird. My i5-4690k @ 4.7 Ghz on an ASUS Z97 board with the GTX 1070 Ti now gets 72 FPS on the Very High preset.  My i7-4790k on an MSI Z97 board with the same GPU gets 49 FPS!!!.  When I run Time Spy on them the i7-4790k machine of course scores higher (about 800 points higher on the CPU).  Why? I've updated all its drivers, reset the motherboard, run a malware/virus scan - its still gets around 49 FPS while the i5-4690k runs almost 50% faster. SMH


Some gains lose FPS when they ran on CPUs with HT enabled. Try the same CPU without it to be sure if that causes the drop in performance. If not, RAM clocks and timings might be responsible since the 2 combos have different boards.


----------



## Jeffredo (Mar 21, 2019)

HD64G said:


> Some gains lose FPS when they ran on CPUs with HT enabled. Try the same CPU without it to be sure if that causes the drop in performance. If not, RAM clocks and timings might be responsible since the 2 combos have different boards.



I didn't think to turn hyperthreading off to test.  Both PCs have DDR3 2400 with slightly different timings. I actually pulled the motherboard and CPU to put them in a better case with a better power supply. Once its all hooked up I'll retest it.  Its Windows 10 installation is almost four years old. It was an original upgrade when it first became available for free to us.  The other PC's installation is relatively fresh. I'm hoping that's not the issue.


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 23, 2019)

A little off topic... I taking in game pics of legendary chest. So far the best thing i'm getting pilgrim's armor in which a full set will allow for infinite nyx ability.


----------



## Jeffredo (Mar 23, 2019)

I changed the PS and used an SSD with a very fresh install of Windows 10 on it with the i7-4790k/Z87 MPower Max.  It matched the i5-4690k at first (72 FPS), but after I played Fallout 4 on it (which ran perfectly on Ultra - 60 FPS everywhere) the benchmark dropped again down to 50 FPS.  It seems to only affect this CPU/Motherboard on AC Odyssey only.  Weird.  I guess I'll just play the game on the i5-4690k rig and quit worrying about it.


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 24, 2019)

Jeffredo said:


> I changed the PS and used an SSD with a very fresh install of Windows 10 on it with the i7-4790k/Z87 MPower Max.  It matched the i5-4690k at first (72 FPS), but after I played Fallout 4 on it (which ran perfectly on Ultra - 60 FPS everywhere) the benchmark dropped again down to 50 FPS.  It seems to only affect this CPU/Motherboard on AC Odyssey only.  Weird.  I guess I'll just play the game on the i5-4690k rig and quit worrying about it.



Must be the Motherboard or in the bios settings, mem config...etc,etc,etc. Both cpus are Devil Canyon and should not have but a hairs bit of difference in fps.


----------



## HD64G (Apr 4, 2019)

An update to my crashing problem with the game: After I installed the latest update of the game it came out today, the crashes disappeared and the game is running solidly as it did before the previous update. Let's hope they won't brake it again with another update later on...


----------



## HD64G (Apr 9, 2019)

After another update that was supposed to improve stability of the game engine, guess what!  The same crashes returned...


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 11, 2019)

HD64G said:


> After another update that was supposed to improve stability of the game engine, guess what!  The same crashes returned...



Bummer...can that update can be rolled back? 
I know some steam games i've had to roll back an update but it had the option to do so in the properties.

I finished Odyssey with 99% and best ending. I didn't want much of a change so i'm playing Origins now.
Just found out that Assassin's Creed Kingdom is coming in 2020.


----------



## Jeffredo (Apr 11, 2019)

Mines been quite stable after the latest.  It did crash once in a while before the last two updates, but they've seemed to have solved that for me.


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 20, 2019)

HD64G said:


> After another update that was supposed to improve stability of the game engine, guess what!  The same crashes returned...



It was just updated again...does it work now?


----------



## HD64G (Apr 20, 2019)

Last version of the game is 1.2.1 since April 9th. Instability returned again with that update as I posted previously, whereas 1.2.0 was rock stable.


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 20, 2019)

HD64G said:


> Last version of the game is 1.2.1 since April 9th. Instability returned again with that update as I posted previously, whereas 1.2.0 was rock stable.



April 18 was a new update, it was 1.8 gigs. I don't know if it changed anything other than maybe getting it ready for the DLC on April 23.


----------



## HD64G (Apr 20, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> April 18 was a new update, it was 1.8 gigs. I don't know if it changed anything other than maybe getting it ready for the DLC on April 23.


This update hasn't arrived to me yet.


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 20, 2019)

Yep, mine is 1.2.1 but i swore it downloaded that when yours did. I don't know what it downloaded unless it had something to do with the DLC. I'll keep an eye out for a version change.


----------



## metalfiber (Apr 24, 2019)

I haven't looked nothing up or anything but there is something fishy about that dog ros.


----------



## metalfiber (May 23, 2019)

HD64G said:


> This update hasn't arrived to me yet.



Version 1.3 update at 5/23/19 9AM EST...good luck.


----------



## HD64G (May 23, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Version 1.3 update at 5/23/19 9AM EST...good luck.


Just tested it twice and it has got worse than ever by crashing when loading the savegame... 

It is *maybe* the only game ever to get so much worse than when launched after so many patches from the stability aspect.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 23, 2019)

Hmmmm.  None of the other updates have caused me any kind of instability.  I’ll give this one a go when I get home and see if it’s the same.


----------



## metalfiber (May 23, 2019)

HD64G said:


> Just tested it twice and it has got worse than ever by crashing when loading the savegame...
> 
> It is *maybe* the only game ever to get so much worse than when launched after so many patches from the stability aspect.



I'm at a loss of what to say...mine works fine. 

I got my copy from Uplay only. I don't like running steam and uplay at the same time. That being said make sure game overlays are off, accounts are synced if you use both stores. Try uninstalling and reinstalling, go into Documents under Assassin's Creed Odyssey copy the ACOdyssey config file to desktop to back it up then delete the same ACOdyssey config file from Assassin's Creed Odyssey folder in my documents folder then run the game and it should make a new one. It does't sound like you could mess the game any more than it is so try anything and everything.


----------



## HD64G (Jun 2, 2019)

I tested for the last 3-4 days on Win10 1903 with the 19.5.1 driver for the GPU and crashes are gone. Managed to move a bit in the game's story and reached the main game leaving Kephallonia. Great game with many interesting gameplay aspects and a beautifully crafted ancient Greece.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 2, 2019)

I signed into Uplay yesterday and played about an hour to test after it updated.  No problems here.  All I have left fith over 250 hours in are 2 of the Lost Tales of Greece stories, and do the Atlantis DLC.


----------



## metalfiber (Jun 10, 2019)

HD64G said:


> I tested for the last 3-4 days on Win10 1903 with the 19.5.1 driver for the GPU and crashes are gone. Managed to move a bit in the game's story and reached the main game leaving Kephallonia. Great game with many interesting gameplay aspects and a beautifully crafted ancient Greece.



Hey man that's great news, i'm glad you got it fixed. I did a fresh install of 1903 too after getting a $12 key for Win10 Pro from goodoffer. Everything works good. 

Oh, If y'all ain't played Assassin's Creed Syndicate...two words...play it!

I just got done with it and i put it up there 2nd to Odyssey in the series, better than Origins. This isn't the first time i've played it but i had forgotten what it was like. If you don't have it the summer sales are almost here. Get the Season Pass also which includes Jack the Ripper but not Penny Dreadful mysteries...get it too if your into solving Mystery puzzles.

In Syndicate, You'll get your own gang to control that can cause a distraction while you can sneak in and kill the target. Load up the carriage take them with you wherever you go. Then you got the Batman like zip line that makes getting around the rooftops so much easier. With good characters like Charles Dickens, Alexander Graham Bell, and Charles Darwin to name a few makes for a really good game.


----------



## metalfiber (Jul 6, 2019)

Assassin's Creed Odyssey: The Fate of Atlantis has a release date of July 16, 2019

That'll be the last part. 

Hopefully Assassin's Creed Kingdom will be at least just as good.


----------



## HD64G (Jul 6, 2019)

The Story mode gave much life in this game as anyone will be able to add their stories/quests for others to play. Great add imho.


----------



## metalfiber (Jul 6, 2019)

HD64G said:


> The Story mode gave much life in this game as anyone will be able to add their stories/quests for others to play. Great add imho.



I'll have to give those a try when the rest of Atlantis comes out. Maybe i'll make one with Alkibiades called The Goat Chronicles.


----------



## metalfiber (Jul 17, 2019)

Assassin's Creed Odyssey: The Fate of Atlantis has been released in full today. I hope the 1.4 update didn't break your game HD64G.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 17, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Assassin's Creed Odyssey: The Fate of Atlantis has been released in full today. I hope the 1.4 update didn't break your game HD64G.


Now that all of Atlantis and 2 more Tales of Greece are out I believe I shall return to Odyssey. From what I understand they still have several more months of releasing a new Tales of Greece each month.


----------



## HD64G (Jul 17, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Assassin's Creed Odyssey: The Fate of Atlantis has been released in full today. I hope the 1.4 update didn't break your game HD64G.


Thanks for caring mate!  It is stable on win10 but for win7 it continues crashing.


----------



## metalfiber (Jul 19, 2019)

HD64G said:


> Thanks for caring mate!  It is stable on win10 but for win7 it continues crashing.



I forgot you had it running under windows 10. I'm glad it's still running under win 10 anyhow.

rtwjunkie, I hope your right about Tales of Greece but i just got though one called "every good tale has a ending" 

Oh well, can't wait till AC Kingdom in 2020...hopefully.


----------



## metalfiber (Aug 16, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Now that all of Atlantis and 2 more Tales of Greece are out I believe I shall return to Odyssey. From what I understand they still have several more months of releasing a new Tales of Greece each month.



Hey rtwjunkie, No need to share your ending with me. I replayed the ending and i got it for the most part...i think. It didn't pertain to the main character (Kassandra in my case) but Layla anyhow. I think Tales of Greece will take care of that....see ya man and thanks.


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh i forgot about this one i can count on for a short little romp before the release of Borderlands 3. Along with this and Metro that ought to last a week.


----------

